# 2007 Outback 5Th Wheel 28Frls



## Beachbumz (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm sorry to say it's time for us to part ways with our Outback 5th wheel. It is a great camper that we really love but life changes and we must adapt. Please see the link below to our Craigslist listing.

Thanks!

http://greensboro.craigslist.org/rvs/3467621727.html


----------

